
Makefiles, what are you doing with them? - fogus
http://blog.objectmentor.com/articles/2010/01/27/makefiles-what-are-you-doing-with-them
======
jgrahamc
I can't tell what this person wants from the blog post, but for really
advanced use of GNU Make you can see either my old Ask Mr Make column
([http://www.jgc.org/blog/2010/01/update-list-of-my-gnu-
make-a...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2010/01/update-list-of-my-gnu-make-
articles.html)) or my book (<http://www.lulu.com/content/2584447>).

